# New Track Build - What color? What timing?



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

Ok guys, so here goes.. After nailing down the manufacturer and finalizing the design, only pricing remains and a couple large details- Track color and Timing. Please select one answer in each category.

So you get to help. Post you thoughts and select the options. Please keep in mind that going gray would mean $150-$200 more than black. 

Thanks for being part of the build..!

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

*some photos*

White track & Gray track photos


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Gray, which manufacturer is building your layout??


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*New Track Build..*

Decided to go Wizz this time around. Had a MaxTrax and loved how smooth it was and the ability to change the layout, but never could get past the limited design capabilities and the downforce. 

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Wizz is a nice track, good luck & enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Wizz*

Thanks Dom,

I know we have talked before about Max and set-ups and I still like to run Tjets, AFX, and other stuff like Brass cars and such on it... But my SS, and poly cars were difficult to set-up on my Max then try to compete on Tomy type rail. Maybe if I could have opted for a 5ft wide track versus a 4x17 I could have eliminated some of the tight turns and made the gutters a little more friendlier too... 

At least my old Max has been passed around on the forum to a couple owners so it is still being enjoyed.

Don't know if you remember you offering, but I still might take you up on that invite to run on your 6 lane Max someday.. :thumbsup:

-marc and marcus


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Yes, and invite still stands!


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

So since your Max has been passed around a few times on this board, I take it that it's a real HO, huh???


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*The real thing...*

Let's just say that she has NEVER failed to please.. at least for a little while.. right? :thumbsup:

-Marc and Marcus


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I voted grey because it just looks better. I skipped on the timing because I know zip about any of them. Looks like I voted with the majority so far.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I voted for black... $150-200 could be more track for money better spent.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

I personally like black but I realize it is harder to see the cars. We have a light bar on ours and it has been very reliable with no malfunctions in 2 years (now watch me go down there tonight and it will be out!).


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Gray and light bar so far..*

The additional cost of the gray track is ok with me. One thing I liked about my old Maxtrax was the ease of seeing the cars and the slightly more realistic look of the "pavement" of the racetrack. 

However- I don't remember NOT enjoying running on darker sectional tracks or the first Bucktrax I raced on in HS (which was black). The only other thought is cleaning a gray track is a bit more of a chore BUT again the dirt and paint rubs kinda give it a realistic feel in a strange way.

I am glad the majority about 2:1 feels the same way.

As for light bar.. this is tough for me. I have raced on tracks with all three and for me the cleanest and easiest way was dead strip. I know most people don't like em, but never liked having a bridge over the track (although I have seen some tastefully done ones), and reeds seem the least consistent. 

This should be interesting...

-marc and marcus


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

My MT has a dead strip w/a Trix-Trax lap counter & timer, works great!
The dead strip & reed switches work well as mechanical type lap triggers
but the overhead light gantry will not function properly with that type lap counter.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

One way to make a reed switch set-up more consistent,is to use SwamperGene's old tip of a nail between the reeds.
The nail helps to keep the stray magnetism from tripping the next door reed.
Another way to help their consistency is to double them up,and use 2 per lane.
If you tie 2 together lengthwise it gives you more time to trip the circuit,as the car is over the 2 reeds twice as long.
Dead strips are good too,i race on both systems,and theirs nothing wrong with either way.
Just passing on Swampers old tip:thumbsup:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I didn't see a vote for brown or tan track...
We're old school, count our own laps and prefer a dirt track.


----------

